# Cool old decals on your bike



## mrg (Jan 28, 2016)

let's see those decals, this is on my 39 BFG


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 28, 2016)

i'd like to have this safety league decal made someday


----------



## mrg (Jan 29, 2016)

On a Colson tank


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 30, 2016)

View attachment 281334 On the 59 Evans


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 30, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> View attachment 281334 On the 59 Evans



Sorry bout the pic, can't figure out how to delete post.


----------



## mrg (Jan 30, 2016)

just edit the post, delete pics and reload them


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 30, 2016)

Complete 54 Panther upgrade and Part UP from QUEENS NY ebay auction.
Bike was missing tank (bought a parts panther from Nick  for tank) was missing
rack and RR light.....had both, upgraded with Drum brake, bike was already a 
locking springer Model....... Resulting in killer orig paint Panther that 
otherwise might have gotten parted out.....chose instead to Part UP!
Rode it last night, maiden voyage.....
Love the Bull Dogs and Girl.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 30, 2016)

Mr. Zip sticker on this Typhoon.


----------



## mrg (Feb 1, 2016)

Don't know how this survived or if its a special decal, its off a late 40's early 50's 24 in. girls Shelby, looks like a Donald Duck bike but a Flying cloud  badged


----------



## Big Moe (Sep 19, 2016)

Let's start a conversation about old stickers on bicycles. I just got this 50's Huffy and found these old stickers on it. I think they are very cool and I'm going to leave them on the bike. I've always loved seeing the story of a bikes life on the bike. I think it's just cool. So here y'all go. Sorry for the flash. Picture was taken in a dark room.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 19, 2016)

Very cool!! Those are all planes from the Navy!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 19, 2016)

You will dig the P6M. That was a new age seaplane.


----------



## Big Moe (Sep 19, 2016)

I thought that might be what they were. Can't really see the planes but I saw the numbers and planes immediately popped into my head.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 19, 2016)

I had a bike that had old Vargas girl decals on the back fender.
No pictures of it unfortunately.
It would have been a great bike for one of Joes new Hula Girl fender ornaments.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 19, 2016)

Those are decals for the display stand from Revell model kits.  If you are going to blow the plane up with firecrackers, why use the stand? A good use for the decals!


----------



## bairdco (Sep 19, 2016)

This was (and still is) on a 1979 S&S bmx cruiser when I got it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## pedal_junky (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 19, 2016)

Cool idea @Big Moe but @mrg already did it! 
I merged the threads together


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 19, 2016)

Yeah, the Tinker also started an old decal on bike thread about a month ago.
It'd be nice if the computer automatically joined like minded threads when a new one is created, so that the conversation just continued where left off.
Oh, well.
These fancy new thing a ma jigs ain't as smart as they think they are.
Apple my ass!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 19, 2016)

Coca Cola sponsored bicycle license in Hamilton county, Ohio 1959-1960


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 19, 2016)

.


----------



## airflo11 (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Sep 26, 2016)

I always liked this one, I only sold the bike cause I'm not a fan of red.


----------



## mrg (Oct 1, 2016)

Wish I had this decal on my bike


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 1, 2016)

I think it's a little large to fit on a bike but still a nice decal.


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 2, 2016)

mrg said:


> Wish I had this decal on my bikeView attachment 365815View attachment 365818



This might work.........
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pinup-Water...792913?hash=item3ac2f2c3d1:g:oHAAAOxyK~hRGz~8


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Oct 11, 2016)

Not old, but cool!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Oct 11, 2016)

And another.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 20, 2016)

Was at the Rockford Ill. swap today and there was an early set of Elgin fenders for sale.  wish I could use them,talk about original patina. How about a Squirt "Victory" soft-drink war time decal.

The bike these fenders came off of must have had a rack added to it after the decals were applied to protect the upper decal. These decals were applied during or shortly after the war.


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 20, 2016)

Back in the day BMX sticker that most riders had on their BMX.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Nov 20, 2016)

Pretty faded but there is a squirt boy decal on one of my bike seats. Really cool!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 1, 2017)

pic courtesy @sm2501


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Roadkill (Aug 1, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 653562 View attachment 653563



You beat me to the "EXCUSE MY DUST" sticker. Oh well, here it is again


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 1, 2017)

Crazy8 said:


> View attachment 624953
> 
> Back in the day BMX sticker that most riders had on their BMX.



Got that on a bell. Had to have it.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 1, 2017)

Roadkill said:


> You beat me to the "EXCUSE MY DUST" sticker. Oh well, here it is againView attachment 653604




Sorry about that! 
I was going thru the pics on my phone this AM and came across it....didn't remember where it came from!
Luv your bike tho!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 1, 2017)

Original owner was a baseball fan left them on my Panther III


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 1, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Sorry about that!
> I was going thru the pics on my phone this AM and came across it....didn't remember where it came from!
> Luv your bike tho!



It's all good, and thanks. 
Ride on
Sean


----------



## Wcben (Aug 1, 2017)

One variation on the original decal and then my recreation of another variant of the decal


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 2, 2017)

The remnant of this shop decal is on the seat tube of a 1949 Schwinn B6 that I recently acquired.
From the few letters and images that remained, I figured that the shop must have been some type of Sporting Goods/ Hardware Store somewhere in San Francisco.
I found an old white pages that had multiple listings for a shop called, Cervesi Bros. General Repair Shop. 244 Clement St.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 2, 2017)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 2, 2017)

Schwinn Pixie, radical.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 2, 2017)

Clement Street is a really fun neighborhood!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 2, 2017)

I couldn't find anything more about the Cervesi Bros. shop.
Any idea how long they were in business, or when the shop closed?


Andrew Gorman said:


> Clement Street is a really fun neighborhood!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 2, 2017)

Here are some on my 51 JC Higgins Deluxe. Was my wife's Brothers...Here is a black and white that brother number 2 took after he put some model decals and painted the 59 on the fender ..


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 3, 2017)

This one was for a dealer window, not on a bike - sorry. It's about 8" x 10", but is so cool I had to add here..


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Sep 3, 2017)

Just mounted this 1949 Squirt decal, it was a challenge.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 3, 2017)

Sues 41 Cadillac with a Marines decal,  it's a fitting decal for a prewar bicycle. ...


----------



## Cooper S. (Sep 3, 2017)

I was finding a bunch of NOS decals on eBay, and if it's anything like putting on a 40 year old model kit decal then it should be easy enough. Might have to get one or ten.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 4, 2017)

Here are some rocket themed decals on my 1962 Raleigh Blue Streak.
It was a one year only model.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## ranman (Sep 4, 2017)

mrg said:


> let's see those decals, this is on my 39 BFG View attachment 281062View attachment 281086


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 4, 2017)

Bicycle license on my 71 Schwinn Suburban from the year I was born 74....


----------



## mrg (Feb 15, 2021)

Any more cool old decals on your bikes?


----------



## B607 (Feb 16, 2021)

On the front fender after I stripped the black paint.  Gary


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 16, 2021)

Blue Streak was a British IRBM-
Wikipedia


----------



## mrg (Feb 16, 2021)

Just had to post this again, don't know how this survived or if its a special decal, its dated 43 and off a 40's 24 in. girls Shelby, looks like a Donald Duck bike but a Flying cloud badged


----------



## COB (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 17, 2021)

The National Recovery Administration (NRA) established by U.S. president Franklin D. Roosevelt (FDR) in 1933. The goal of the administration was to eliminate "cut throat competition" by bringing industry, labor, and government together to create codes of "fair practices" and set prices.


----------



## mrg (Jun 23, 2022)

Bring this thread back up with another cool decal


----------



## 62typhoon (Jun 23, 2022)

Lots of Squirt stickers...do they still make squirt in the US?....I was introduced to Squirt and Sloo- Gin by some gentlemen we met in a roadside bar in Minot North Dakota...fast trip over the boarder from Saskatchewan, cheap booze run back in the day!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jun 23, 2022)

Not my bike but one of the favorites I've seen!


----------



## mrg (Jun 23, 2022)

Wow, I know where that came from, I have the unopened model.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jun 23, 2022)

Found on mid-80s Batavus Flying Dutchman


----------

